# what type of frog is this



## carpetsnake (Mar 24, 2007)

what type of frog is this found in near caboolture queensland


----------



## angel_saza (Mar 24, 2007)

Hmm, i think perhaps a limnodynastes species. It's got spots like a tasmaniesis (spotted marsh), but this guy is a bit warty and has red patches.... i'll go on a hunt and let ya know what it is.. 

.......I have no idea. I'll forward your post to a frog forum. Meanwhile, have a flick through this list.. http://frogs.org.au/frogs/ofQld/Around_Brisbane


----------



## angel_saza (Mar 24, 2007)

_I have discussed with my froggy experts and they came to the conclusion that you have there a Opisthodon ornatus_ formally _Limnodynastes ornatus_ the Ornate Burrowing Frog.


----------



## carpetsnake (Mar 24, 2007)

thanks


----------

